# No sound when playing Blu-Rays -- novice looking for help



## Jared Hoffman (Oct 20, 2013)

All:

I am far from an expert when it comes to electronics so am hoping my issue is simply a case of a dumb mistake on my part.

Here are the four items I have hooked up:

-- Direct TV receiver
-- Samsung 6300 60-inch LED TV
-- Panasonic DMP-BD35 Blu-Ray player
-- Sony STR-KS2300 5-speaker stereo system

I have everything running thru the Sony stereo:

-- I have a HDMI cable (rocketfish brand) running from the HDMI "out" in the Sony stereo receiver and running to HDMI "in" on the Samsung TV.

-- I have a HDMI cable (rocketfish brand) running from the Sony Stereo receiver to the Blu Ray player.

-- I have a HDMI cable (supplied by Direct TV) running from the Sony Stereo receiver to the Direct TV box.

The TV has picture and sound (thru the stereo receiver); however the Blu Ray player has only picture; no sound. The volume is definitely "up" (i.e. I checked to make sure it was not muted). I can control switching between Direct TV and the Blue Ray thru the remote for the Sony Stereo but no sound for the Blu Ray player.

If any one has any ideas or can point out where perhaps I have a bad set up I would be grateful.

Thanks,

Jared


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Check on the BR player settings to see how it outputs audio. There are various physical outputs on some devices and different types of data output as well.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Most obvious thing that I see, is the supported audio formats:

Sony: Dolby Pro Logic, Dolby Pro Logic II, Dolby Digital, DTS decoder 

Blu-Ray uses: 

Linear PCM (LPCM) - up to 8 channels of uncompressed audio. (mandatory)
Dolby Digital (DD) - format used for DVDs, 5.1-channel surround sound. (mandatory)
Dolby Digital Plus (DD+) - extension of Dolby Digital, 7.1-channel surround sound. (optional)
Dolby TrueHD - lossless encoding of up to 8 channels of audio. (optional)
DTS Digital Surround - format used for DVDs, 5.1-channel surround sound. (mandatory)
DTS-HD High Resolution Audio - extension of DTS, 7.1-channel surround sound. (optional)
DTS-HD Master Audio - lossless encoding of up to 8 channels of audio. (optional)

So you need to ensure the Blu-Ray player is configured to use the old PCM or DD (Dolby Digital) formats. The Sony Receiver you are using doesn't support the new HD audio formats.


----------

